# Ich Med Poll



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

What Ich Meds do you recommend?

Kordon Rid Ich Plus
Mardel Quick Cure
Tetra Ick Guard
Aquarium Salt
Other (please add in forum)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Always had success w/ raising temperature to 82 - 85 degrees and adding salt. If in real trouble metronidazole soaked food with these changes is the homerun! cheap and effective, rarely have to resort to the metro.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I try to keep a little salt in my tanks and never had a problem since just after I started this hobby.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I too have had success w/ raising temperature to 82 - 85 degrees and adding 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water.

But I also use QuIck Cure and have never lost a fish to Ich.
--
Paul


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I too have had success w/ raising temperature to 82 - 85 degrees and adding 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water.
> 
> But I also use QuIck Cure and have never lost a fish to Ich.
> --
> Paul


Same here. Used Ick Guard and never lost a fish while treating Ick with it


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Recently bought some new fish that came with ich. Successfully treated with 85*F and 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A minimum of 85 degree temp. and a tablespoon of salt disolved in a cup of warm water then added to the tank.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

I was hoping for a little more consensus... 

k.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 for raising temp and a bit of salt. How's that for a consensus...


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

better...

Here's the breakdown of active ingredients...

Kordon's Rid·Ich+
Contains formaldehyde (11.52% formalin) U.S. P. grade 4.26% and premium quality aquaculture-grade zinc-free chloride salt of malachite green 0.038%.

Quick Cure 
Malachite Green, Formalin

Ick Guard
Victoria Green, Acriflavine.

Aquarium Salt
Sodium Chloride

Rid Ich and Quick Cure have the same active ingredients (formalin and salt). Does anyone know the percentage of active ingredients in Quick Cure. Based on the size of the bottle and the dose recommendation one can assume that Quick Cure has a higher concentration of the active ingredients.

Thanks,
k.


----------

